# Common Lizard in North Wales



## Bruceyyy (May 9, 2010)

The first time I have ever seen a common lizard!! And it decided my arm was a nice place for a rest 





































The funny thing is, I had been casually scanning for reptiles for the whole walk (around some huge resevoir, where I bet on a lucky day you could see 5 of the 6 species of british reptile). I never actually expected to see something :2thumb:


----------



## crazeemaz (Jun 25, 2008)

*nearly squished!*

It was nearly a very squished lizard as I nearly trod on it with my big heavy hiking boot!

It was very cute though!


----------



## simooshy (Mar 12, 2010)

Probably thought you were nice and warm! Sweet!


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

what a great experience. cute little things, aren't they?


----------



## angelserz (Apr 15, 2010)

Lucky!!! aww, cuteness. :flrt:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Ooooo they are so cute


----------



## Tony W (Aug 23, 2009)

Always great to get to see our homegrown and resident :2thumb:herps....


----------

